# Puerto Aventuras internet



## Mallard (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi - any suggestions on which provider I should use at my new condo in Puerto Aventuras?
Thanks


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

Where is that? Do you have a city close by, the name of the state? Help us out here.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

tepetapan said:


> Where is that? Do you have a city close by, the name of the state? Help us out here.


Puerto Aventuras appears to be a neighborhood in Playa del Carmen, halfway between Tulum and Cancun.


----------



## Belizegirl (Oct 21, 2010)

Cablemas and Tellmex are probably your only options.


----------

